# Alright Last Clutch thread for me



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

This will be the decider here...

I've got two choices.

The ACT Kit which includes the following:

http://www.thespecshop.com/z31/index.asp (2nd one down)

Includes: N-014 pressure plate; NSD053M: Street & Race Disc; RB016 Release bearing; PB1012 Pilot bearing; AT01 Alignment tool

269.95

OR

The Exedy Kit

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7948612013&category=33730

EXEDY Pressure Plate, EXEDY Disc, OEM Throwout Bearing, Pilot bearing, Alignment Tool

143.00

Now I run 10 PSI and wouldn't mind running 12PSI for racing. But I think that's as far as I'm going to go for a while..

The question is.. Is the Exedy kit going to be able to hold the power I'm giving it? It says it's 5-10% stronger than the OEM clutch.. Which quite frankly isn't that much but would it be enough for my 10PSI.. Hell even if I can't run higher than that as long as it held 10PSI that would be fine..

I'd like to get out of this mess. Getting the Exedy sure as hell would make it easier on the pocket but I gotta do what I gotta do.

Last time guys I sware


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Exedy should be good enough for now, but I would recommend shelling out the extra dollars for the ACT kit.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

So will the Exedy hold 10PSI... I'll stay there if I have to.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Given the wear issues with ACT clutches, I wouldn't touch them with a 20 foot pole.
Do some research online, find out the issues with both units before you shell out for either one. Google..........grasshoppah.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Given the wear issues with ACT clutches, I wouldn't touch them with a 20 foot pole.


Are you getting Centerforce and ACT mixed up? ACT is pretty good overall. Truth is I am not sure if Exedy will hold. You can research it...


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Are you getting Centerforce and ACT mixed up? ACT is pretty good overall. Truth is I am not sure if Exedy will hold. You can research it...



See that's what I'm thinking. I might as well go for something that's going to hold more than I got just in case. ACT it is


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Are you getting Centerforce and ACT mixed up? ACT is pretty good overall. Truth is I am not sure if Exedy will hold. You can research it...


I've seen the problem DSMs have had with ACT units, specifically the clutch disk itself. It's been suggested that if you use an ACT unit, to use only the pressure plate, coupled with a street disk. I've heard of _zero_ problems with Exedy units on any car.......
And yes, Centerforce is garbage, we all know that.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Get the Unorthodox Clutch.........talk about sweet. From experience the act clutches aren't that great......they use heavier springs to make up for halfway decent materials......unorthodox makes each clutch to order and they use superior materials instead of trying to compensate with more pressure.

http://www.unorthodoxracing.com/


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I've heard of _zero_ problems with Exedy units on any car......


They have bad wear problems with the single and twin disks on Evos...In fact the ACT outlasts the Exedy as far as clutches for the Evo go. 

I'm going with the Unorthodox 6 puck with the stock flywheel until I blow up the T5. Then I'm getting the FS5R30A tranny with a lightweight flywheel and possibly the 4 puck Unorthodox clutch unless I can find something else...


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Get the Unorthodox Clutch.........talk about sweet. From experience the act clutches aren't that great......they use heavier springs to make up for halfway decent materials
> http://www.unorthodoxracing.com/


 Yeah, exactly. The heavier springs caused heavier wear in higher powered cars.......


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Unorthodox can shove their clutches firmly up their @$$. They want over 500 bucks for a Windowed kevlar clutch same with the full face..


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Unorthodox can shove their clutches firmly up their @$$. They want over 500 bucks for a Windowed kevlar clutch same with the full face..


 Well, if you want performance potential , you have to pay for it. Let me guess, you want a clutch kit that will hold 500 Hp and only would cost $150........


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Well, if you want performance potential , you have to pay for it. Let me guess, you want a clutch kit that will hold 500 Hp and only would cost $150........



Uh no but what I am saying from the same damn company I can get one that will hold over 110% more for less price. How about taking a look at the rediculous prices vs. product that they have.


----------

